# ovulation questions ttc #2



## jojo29 (Aug 27, 2004)

I do not know if I am in the right place here but here goes, maybe someone could move me if not! 
Our first miracle is almost 6 months old so this month we started ttc #2, I used an ovulation kit last month and didn't ovulate, this month I got 2 lines yesterday, which would mean I would be ovulating today, which is early as I am only on CD11.  Here's the thing, I have just had a scan of my ovaries because they wanted to check a cyst had gone, which it had, but whilst they were checking I got them to look at follicles and they said that I had a few but no dominant one.  I am confused because I got my surge yesterday would that not mean I was ovulating and therefore there should be a dominant follicle seen on the scan?  Can you ovulate even if your follicles are small? i,e, they're not going to be viable really..I'm confused  
Thanks
Jojox


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi Jojo. I used OPKs for quite a long period of time whilst TTC my little girl so hope I may be of some help. The second line on the OPK needs to be darker than the control line for it to be a positive ovulation result and the best time to do the tests are from midday to 8pm as these are when LH levels peak (in the morning the tests can miss ov altogether as levels may not be high enough even if you're oving), however there are other things that can affect the result i.e if you have PCOS and high baseline levels of the LH hormone (when they do the hormone tests if you have fertility investigations) you can have false positive readings on them. I'd be more inclined to trust the scan as they can what's going on in there. Also, you may want to try monitoring other signs of ovulation so that you're getting a fuller picture of what's going on. And lastly it can take a while for your fertility to properly return after birth so if you monitor for a few months you might see things change and your cycle settle down better (and ovulation get back to normal).

Good luck  

Rosie. xxx


----------

